# 2 beautiful cats need home



## Andrew soliman (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello,
Thank you for taking the time to read this message i wrote on 15.08.2014
My name is Andrew. I resently split with my girlfriend who owned our 2 cats. She has left the cats and moved out and i work away and so at the moment my neighbours are leaving dry food and water out for them. Everytime i come home they jump on me for cuddles. I love them so much but i cant give them the time they need. 
Is there anyone that would like a pure white and a pure ginger cat to have as loving pets.
I must say i will ask for your details first to be sure you are the right person for my cats.
The cats are 2 & 4 yrs old, both spaded, both out door cats and house trained. I would perfer the cats not to be given to children as they are not toys.
my number is 07983874781 and i live in dagenham, essex

God bless animal carers!


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi, there are people on here that may be able to help you, but bit difficult if they live out of London if they have to be re registered with celia Hammond (I saw your ad on gumtree!) yes you are right to be concerned about ads on gumtree, be careful! It is a real bad time for trying to rehome cats in the middle of kitten season as everywhere is full. Is there no way you can take the cats somewhere safe until you rehome them?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Assume they only have to be re-registered with Celia Hammond if you are wanting to use CH's veterinary services?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

This is sad, do you have a cat flap? If not, I would get one fitted so they can come and go, I am sure they'd be much happier being able to come into the house whenever they want, and get food and water there, then they'd still be able to stay with you and enjoy their cuddles when you come home. Sounds like you all need each other at this time.


----------



## Andrew soliman (Aug 15, 2014)

rose said:


> Hi, there are people on here that may be able to help you, but bit difficult if they live out of London if they have to be re registered with celia Hammond (I saw your ad on gumtree!) yes you are right to be concerned about ads on gumtree, be careful! It is a real bad time for trying to rehome cats in the middle of kitten season as everywhere is full. Is there no way you can take the cats somewhere safe until you rehome them?


yes it was my add on gumtree
thnk you I am coming home every few days to top up there food and water and spend a night with them then I m off again in the morning .
thank you for your advice


----------



## Andrew soliman (Aug 15, 2014)

Calvine said:


> Assume they only have to be re-registered with Celia Hammond if you are wanting to use CH's veterinary services?


yes they can be re- registered by there new owners. what is ch veterinary service>?


----------



## Andrew soliman (Aug 15, 2014)

ch= celia hammomnds


----------



## Andrew soliman (Aug 15, 2014)

Treaclesmum said:


> This is sad, do you have a cat flap? If not, I would get one fitted so they can come and go, I am sure they'd be much happier being able to come into the house whenever they want, and get food and water there, then they'd still be able to stay with you and enjoy their cuddles when you come home. Sounds like you all need each other at this time.


I live in a council block of four we have a corridor window where the cats can come and go as they please for shelter. but the front door must be fire rated and a cat flap is not acceptable to the council.
but thank you for your advice. yes my are like my children


----------

